# Late Buserilin Injection



## smeaglesmoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi there i have been D/R for over two weeks now, it is our second cycle of treatment and unfortunatly i did my injection 2 hours late, do you think it will be ok? Panicking a bit here1.
AF arrived today and i have my baseline scan next wed.
Thankyou

Lou x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lou,

Don't worry its perfectly fine. Buserelin has a long lasting effect so only needs to be taken once a day, if you are an hour or so out then it won't make much of a difference. I know of people that have forgotten doses completely and everything has been fine  (wouldn't recommend making a habit of it though  )

All the best for baseline scan   

Maz x


----------



## smeaglesmoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Maz, 
Thankyou so much for your quick response, especially over the weekend, i appreciate it, Thanks again x


----------

